# Toki Remake for Pc/Ps3/Xbox360/Wii



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

First news i submit here so please bear with me.
I searched and not found any topic about it so here goes!

Welcome

Golgoth Studio is a new and modest independent video game studio based in France. Our team is composed of 5 guys whose goals are to keep 2D gaming alive within this 3D world. Our studio exclusively develops games for digital platforms. Never forget, 2D refuses to die!

Remember Toki?

..Aka Ju-ju a crazy ape released back in 1989 by Tad Corporation? 20 years later Toki is back in a crazy remixed version in beautiful rich 2D high definition graphics! Toki's mission is to rescue his princess Miho from the evil sorcerer Vokimeldo and get back his human form. Do you love rich 2D graphics? Intense platform gaming? Shooting? If so you are in the right place to follow the development of this new and exciting version available soon on Xbox live Arcade! 

Some Pictures

















A first release on Steam is scheduled for September and later in the year or Early January on all others platforms.
Latest news are about a 2 players CO-OP mode included (offline or online no clue as of now)

What you guys think? I recall rushing a ton of coins in the arcade machine slot back in the early 90's, the game was awesome and damn tough! This remake looks really promising!!

Source (official developer website) : http://golgothstudio.com/devblog/general/t...emixed-version/


----------



## deathking (Aug 2, 2011)

cannot wait for this game
def getting it on steam

i always remember the starting level how it had a drop down area right at the start
and if you did not jump you lost a life


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sold.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

I want it on the PSN! NOW!


----------



## Kamiyama (Aug 2, 2011)

I still play this with my Amiga! I will buy it right away when it's in PSN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, this forum needs :yayamiga: smile.


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 2, 2011)

Not completely sure what it is, but it does look interesting. Would have been nice on the 3DS.


----------



## koimayeul (Aug 2, 2011)

IIRC there is a Nes and Genesis versions, as well as AtariST, Amiga and i guess some more ports.
I still have it on my comp with MAME, thank god the INSERT COIN now just cost a push on the keyboard, this game is insanely hard ><

The ape monkey spitting fireballs is back, so good!


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice to see this finally coming out, thought it got cancelled. This is how to remake older titles (anyone seen how the awful Double Dragon remake looks?), make them in higer res 2D not crap cheaply done 3D models.

I hope the gameplay is the same.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 2, 2011)

Instant buy. I loved to death the Amiga version (which I still play on my 1200), and also the Arcade version.

I've also beat every port of it for every other platform 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm a huge Toki fan


----------



## MigueelDnd (Aug 2, 2011)

Never played the original, but it looks pretty good. I'll probably give it a go when it comes out on Steam.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2011)

fuck yes loved this in the arcades as a kid


----------



## Satangel (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn that does look amazing. Nice idea. I hope it sells well so more games like this come out!


----------



## Berthenk (Aug 2, 2011)

I must say, the pixel art is beautiful; I'd love to check it out once released.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 2, 2011)

Never heard of it, though it looks really nice.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 2, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I hope it sells well so more games like this come out!


prob only on the ps3 the rest will pirate it


----------



## Recorderdude (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw this before but nevertheless looks really neat. The fully-drawn style reminds me of wario land shake it.

Also, a little Off-Topic, but I saw this news and went to play the arcade original again myself (actually remember this cabinet from an old arcade) and found something VERY interesting...

In the US "Toki (set 1)" arcade game, if you let the continue counter run down (to seven) I believe, the girl you're trying to save will pop up and a text box next to her will say "if you don't keep playing I will be killed".

But that's not the interesting part.

At this same count a "save me!" audio clip will play that I swear is ripped and downsampled straight from dragon's lair as Daphne's cry for help. I do wonder why they wouldn't have recorded their own.

Don't believe me? try for yourself and see.


----------

